
Charter staff told to report to offices despite positive coronavirus tests - sohkamyung
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/18/charter-coronavirus-offices/
======
random42_
_“This will all come back to bite them in the ass eventually,” the employee
said.“_

Considering they are pretty much a monopoly, I doubt it. Unfortunately.

------
stevenwliao
How many employees will this policy kill?

~~~
davidw
And, given exponential increase in cases, how many other people completely
unrelated to the company will it kill?

------
csnover
Previous discussion from when their policy was first publicised, but before
there was an active case:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22600314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22600314)

------
jdc
Long as upper management works in the same space as everyone else, right?

------
mirimir
Maybe Charter doesn't have the technology and/or resources for call center
staff to work from home. Is that possible?

~~~
yougotborked
Then their business should be impacted, and if it comes to it, go under... We
wont have an economy to try to build back if the former workers are no longer
alive

